# 16th November - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well after the excellent attendance on Wed I thought I'd post up the Novemeber Kneesworth event.

All welcome.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees*:- 
NormStrm
was
genocidalduck
jampott (well 90% of him - must be on a diet  )
NickP
ChilliTT
nolive
Chip_iTT
clived
markTT225
scoTTy
NaughTTy
spilmah


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Norm, the next meet is bloody ages away :roll:

I hope to make it, will have a few more mods by then too :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Should be able to make it


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Should be able to make it


Poor buggers  :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stick me down as 90%...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry I missed this week's meet. My pants work is now over.

As for the November date, it's in the diary, but I may well be in San Diego, but it's not certain yet. Keep you posted.

BTW, has anyone had any thoughts about a Xmas din dins? I'd like to bring the wife (Bunny = Tina), so could we do a Sunday outing?

Cheers.

Moley

<EDIT> Must read down the posts a bit more - just seen the Xmas announcement  <>


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think I should be able to make this one too.......

Long time no see!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

was said:


> Norm, the next meet is bloody ages away :roll:


Remember the 25 years of quattro celebration @ Hitchin Audi event :wink:



was said:


> I hope to make it, will have a few more mods by then too :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


No excuse now you are back in the fold  look forward to seeing the mods [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Should be able to make it


 8) always good to have a qs in the line up


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Sorry I missed this week's meet. My pants work is now over.
> 
> As for the November date, it's in the diary, but I may well be in San Diego, but it's not certain yet. Keep you posted.
> 
> ...


Didn't realise you were in the underwear business :lol: 
Hope you can make the meet.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> I think I should be able to make this one too.......
> 
> Long time no see!


Hi Nick - will be good if you can make it.


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Norm

I should be able to make it...... Anyone fancy a cruise in the Dark? 8)

May also be able to make Hitchin on the Saturday for a hour or two


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ChilliTT said:


> Hi Norm
> 
> I should be able to make it...... Anyone fancy a cruise in the Dark? 8)
> 
> May also be able to make Hitchin on the Saturday for a hour or two


8) 2 qs's in the line up 

I need to sort out what day I will get along to Hitchin, so may see you.

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

I'm not going to be able to make this one. Got a lot on next week


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'm afraid I will definitely be in San Diego on this date.

Have a good 'un.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm not going to be able to make this one. Got a lot on next week


Good job it's the following week then  :wink:

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

moley said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Moley meet at 6?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Moley meet at 6?


Sorry can't, unless you're in San Diego 

I'm off to Washington on Monday, then to Arizona (Yuma) on Thursday and finally to San Diego next Saturday returning on the following Thursday. It's all go hey 

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Now your just showing off


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Now your just showing off


 :lol: :lol: Ducky no mates :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Now your just showing off
> ...


I'm glad about that i dont like you anyway  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


right thats it pal...right wheres the pancakes and plum sauce!! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

You B'stard thats my Brother :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


See, I wondered which of you would be first to spot that... well done! :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Norman,

you can count me in for this meet as well 

Jamie,

I will leave Dunton for Kneesworth in the late afternoon so if you want to meet up in Brentwood at a 18:00 ish and then make your journey less boring, just let me know :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

nolive said:


> you can count me in for this meet as well


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] you're on the list - C U next week


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Norm,

Usual last minute panics at work permitting I should be there...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Norm,
> 
> Usual last minute panics at work permitting I should be there...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] you're on the list - C U next week (work permiting of course :wink: )


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Norm,

Can't make this one .............. unless you move the venue to Stockholm!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> Norm,
> 
> Can't make this one .............. unless you move the venue to Stockholm!


Still 2 meets is still 8) , now a cruise to Stockholm - who would be up for that 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Norm - looks like I can make this one 

Gravely crew - from 6:45 at the usual place.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can confirm as well....it only took me four months!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

hello people of the kneesworth's meet 

i'm told that someone has recently turned 23 (OK 23+ :lol: ) and I give you a clue, he's french :wink:

so it's "tournÃ©e generale" tomorrow at the pub I'm afraid......tap water for everyone :lol: :lol: :lol:

jamie,

my last meeting is due to finih at 5:30, is that still alright to meet up at a 6ish in Brentwood :?:

see you there guys


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

nolive said:


> hello people of the kneesworth's meet
> 
> i'm told that someone has recently turned 23 (OK 23+ :lol: ) and I give you a clue, he's french :wink:
> 
> ...


Ill be there. but im impatient so i might leave without you. Youll just have to catch up.

Happy birthday mate [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to be able to make it too 

Didn't post before as I wasn't sure of my plans, but seems like I'm going to be free 8)

I can't make any plans re cruising up but I _may_ get to Graveley for the last leg. Don't wait for me if I'm not there.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

[/quote]

Ill be there. but im impatient so i might leave without you. Youll just have to catch up.

[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: don't tempt me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

i'll give you a shout tomorrow

olivier


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Woo hoo, markTT225, scoTTy & NaughTTy - more the merrier 

Also a "joyeux anniversaire" to nolive :wink:

C U all tomorrow night

Norman


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Can you put me down for a possible please Norman 

I have a busy day on, I'll do my best 

Sam xx


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sam you are added to the list :-*

Hope you can make it as I want to know how the


spilmah said:


> "a date with a chocolate factory is calling me  "


 went 8)

Norman


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Hope you can make it as I want to know how the
> 
> 
> spilmah said:
> ...


  It was posponed! one of the girls couldnt make it so we are going in the new year instead :lol:

I was disapointed as I need to put on a bit of weight, and this would have been perfect 

Samxx


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

spilmah said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you can make it as I want to know how the
> ...


Awwwww ill buy you a bar


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Awwwww ill buy you a bar


LOL Thank you :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Reminder it's TONIGHT 

Think I got it right this month :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be along tonight see you all there.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Woo hoo, markTT225, scoTTy & NaughTTy - more the merrier
> 
> Also a "joyeux anniversaire" to nolive :wink:
> 
> Norman


ouh la la, it looks like quite few people will turn up tonight 

this birthday drink is going to cost me a fortune :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jami,

can you PM again your mobile, since I changed mine recently and I lost it

cheers mate

and see u all tonight indeed

Olivier


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Will it have draught lager or just bottles? :lol:


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > spilmah said:
> ...


PMSL your on form!! :lol:


----------



## ChilliTT (Apr 6, 2005)

I will be there.... meet at Graveley at 6:45 pm.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

spilmah said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwww ill buy you a bar
> ...


Did I mention GALAXY is my fave, LOL :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Ah but have you tried Galaxy Promises? Mmmmmmmm


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone bringing their VAGCOM tonight? (Irving, Scotty?...). My TT is running like a dog at the moment :?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > spilmah said:
> ...


oooh No, new one on me  lol


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > spilmah said:
> ...


I'll try to get some for tonight


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> spilmah said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


AHH Thank you  lol


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi all, sorry but I'm going to have to duck out on this one  .

Unfortunately a large mass of brown stuff has come into intimate contact with some fast rotating machinery and I've just been handed the mop and bucket (dropped from a great height). Its going to take me some time to clean it up ....

See you all at Castle Coombe or next meet on 14/12 (as always, work permitting)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graveley, 6:45, should be there


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it tonight but I've been finishing off something which absoluTTely couldn't wait so I hope you'll understand :roll: :wink: I hope you all had a great meeting, it sounds like that there should have been a good turn out once again.

Hope someone bought you a big bar of Galaxy Sam 

Graham


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks again Norman, A good turn out again. Sorry I didnt say goodbye  hope everyone had a safe journey home 

Thanks for the galaxy's guys  yummmmy

From A _Fake_ oops No sorry Fatter Sam :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Your not going to believe this!!!!!!!!

Ran out of petrol about 20 yards from petrol station but managed to roll to the pump and stop the car to find i didnt notice the cone that was infront of the pumps :x So hadt to push it right round to the working pumps right on the other side of the forecourt.......Doh

But how is this you know i mentioned how much i enjoyed racing a boxster. Well after i filled up i pulled up at the traffic lights at the Tunnel roundabout by when this red boxster pulled up on the right off me. he revved his engine i thought YES revved mine back the lights changed and we were off. He got about a car length infront of me until i went from 2nd to 3rd coming up along side him and actually overtook him going round the outside of the Roundabout then shot off up the road towards London. Looked in my mirror to see where he was and he had spun his car :lol: :lol: :lol: YES YES YES Sorry dont condone racing on roads but it was great im Buzzing now........Boxster owners keep your cars im now 2 and 0 against yas


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry to spoil the congratulations about great meet bla bla bla but I was quite offended by someone last night.

i'm off to Paris in a couple of hours but when I'm back, I will use the Flame Room to tell MY version of the story which is obviously slightly different of the one that person may have told you guys.

If I usually don't care about people talking behind my back, she kept on questionning what are two of my most important principles, honestly and trust so I simply can not reply to that.

It's not as simple as "the bad french guy against the sweet english girl"

Norman,

you can imagime that it will be quite difficult for me to sit next to such a person now, so I'm dropping out of any events to take place with the kneesworth crew I'm afraid.

Shame because I've met some nice people overthere (it was good to meet you last night by the way Vic, and go back to Montpellier's area next September, i swear to god the shops are open at the time of the year!!!) and hopefully most of you know that I'm a genuine gentleman.....

Thank you very much again for the warm welcome you gave me in a first place

I honestly hope that all of you had a safe journey back home.

Olivier


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Whats going on here :? And where has Lisas post gone to?

Graham


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hornets nest :?

BTW Graham, I now have a copy of the 7" single we spoke about a few weeks ago If it's still ok, I'll pop it in the post to you tomorrow 

Let me know if I need to send a certain type of blank CD with it. Thank you Graham :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Hornets nest :?
> 
> BTW Graham, I now have a copy of the 7" single we spoke about a few weeks ago If it's still ok, I'll pop it in the post to you tomorrow
> 
> Let me know if I need to send a certain type of blank CD with it. Thank you Graham :-*


Yep, no problem Lisa, don't worry about a blank CD, I've got plenty here. Just make sure you wrap it well so Mr Postman doesn't try to fold it in half :roll: I'll do it over the weekend if I get it in time.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So the first Kneesworth meet I miss in a while, and everything kicks off?



At least I'm not to blame for this one...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> At least I'm not to blame for this one...


Ditto - but the clue was in the "she" :?

Glad you had a good turn out - I was basking in the San Diego sinshine (80s) 8)

See you all at the Xmas dins dins ... ho ho ho 

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh thats what i wanted to say .......Paul following you for abit on the way home your rear plate lights look the nuts mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh thats what i wanted to say .......Paul following you for abit on the way home your rear plate lights look the nuts mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


  8)


----------

